# Cryptocoryne to ID



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

Please help me to ID my cryptocoryne, this is the same plant:


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I will take a guess that it is C 'willisii (aka C. x willisii), the former C. lucens. There are a number of hybrids between C. parva and various other Sri Lankan crypts that go under this name.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like a variation of _C. wendtii_ to me


----------



## Crypto Russia (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, it should be C. wendtii, same plant 2 days later


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Some of Jan Bastmeijer's photos of C. x willisii flowers have a dark throat. But I am beginning to think that it is C. wendtii also because the limb is more twisted than that of any of the C. x willisii types.


----------

